# 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 1



## willieboy

I recently purchased the Defy Advanced 1 as my first road bike two months ago. After researching for two months and narrowing is down to two bikes, I decided on the Giant. I'm 5'8'' with a 29.5" inseam and the medium frame fits perfect. Basically a 53. I really think this bike is a great value for the money. The Ultegra group works very well. I did change the seat to a Specialized Avatar and really prefer it of the stock Fizik. The compact set up with the 11-28 was an alternative to getting a triple as I live in an area with many hills. My climbing ability is pretty weak at this point and sometimes wish I had the triple. For now I will continue to train and hopefully improve with the compact. I'm toying with the idea of changing the cassette to a bigger one if possible. Coming in a just over 16 pounds, the bike is light, nimble and very smooth. After the first 400 miles, overall I am really pleased with this choice.


----------



## BarkingDog

willieboy

thats a fine looking Defy. I have the same model only its a 2009.

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. Looks like you are on the west coast. I'll have to put up some photos of my bike along the Atlantic.

Cheers and enjoy many safe and happy years of riding your new Defy.

Bill


----------



## willieboy

Thanks Bill and do please post some pics. So far so good with the Defy. I'm getting better at climbing and just had my longest ride on Wednesday. Just under 40 miles. I remember when I started in September (on a mountain bike) I could never imagine going that far. Thanks for the reply to my post. Willie


----------



## Jfaster01

I bought a 2011 Defy Advanced 1 a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately I can only look at it since I live in the frozen tundra (Minnesota). I'm a 60+ old rider who's been back on an aluminum road bike (Giant OCR1) for about five years. I decided last spring that I needed a bike that didn't beat me up so much after 30+ miles. I test rode a number of carbon bikes; Specialized Roubaix, Scott CR-1, Look 566, Trek Madone x.x?, and a couple others that I've forgotten. I rode several of them more than once and came back to the Giant. It gave me the right blend of smooth ride, good handling without having a 'dead' feel when jumping on the pedals. I think it's a good value the way it's equipped compared to some of the bikes. I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## willieboy

I know you're going to love the bike! I really like mine. Here's to spring! Enjoy!


----------



## rzims

I totally LOVE my defy advanced....Here's mine on the same coast, I think just a little north of yours. (we rode in Mendocino last year)


----------



## willieboy

Great picture and the bike looks good to


----------



## Xjiard

I spent months looking for the right bike, and though I loved the components of the 2011 Defy Advanced 1, the frame wasn't speaking to me. So I did a custom build-up using the Defy Advanced 3 frame and fork, but with all the rest of the components from the Defy Advanced 1 (Ultegra groupset, saddle, handle bars, tape, etc.).

Pros: excellent weight (barely 16 lbs), quick acceleration, agile, serious vibration dampening, great stopping power

Cons: can feel a little twitchy (mostly because my old bike was 12 lbs heavier), road dampening can make you feel a little less in-tune with the ride.

Overall, I love this machine! Can't wait for the new riding season.


----------

